# One last picture...



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

...been a sad day for me, after 3 years of ownership I've just waved goodbye to my gorgeous R32 










So am now skyline-less for a little while until I pick up it's replacement...going to be a long wait but hopefully worth it


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice pics 
What's the replacement?


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

thats a stunning R32 Giles, bet it was a wrench seeing her drive off. Really lovely example. Be keen to also hear what your getting? Got to be something special to replace that!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Beautiful car :thumbsup: What is it going to be replaced with mate?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Come on then what you getting? 34 csl ?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> ...been a sad day for me, after 3 years of ownership I've just waved goodbye to my gorgeous R32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poss one of the cleanest 32's in existance what a dilemna....

Harry will do it proud 

Rob


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd rather not say what it's being replaced with yet guys, not till I have the keys in my hands! It's another Skyline...don't worry, am not leaving the fold.

Damn you Rob...daaaaamn you !


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

you wont even remember this car when you get your new car


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Harry will do it proud



:nervous:


Nothing to see here........


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Don't know what to say. Sympathies... and... Congratulations? !


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

It is an amazing 32, I was jealous of it when I had my 32, _and _when I had my 34


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

ANDY H said:


> you wont even remember this car when you get your new car


X2
Definately the nicest 32 i`ve ever been in.

Onwards and upwards for you now:thumbsup:


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Lamb said:


> :nervous:
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here........


PMSL..... 

p.s. Im having trouble breaking my piggy bank.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Lamb said:


> :nervous:
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here........



You are a dead give away man 

Grats with the car mate :wavey:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Kind of sad to see this, one of the best examples out there and you have done a great job keeping her this way for 3 years! :thumbsup:
It's one lucky new owner out there, that's for sure! :clap:

Looking forward too see what the next chapter is going to be!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Must have hurt seeing it drive away. 

Lambs a greedy git aint he!!! One of the best 34's i've seen, and now one of the best 32's.

You'll have to bring it to my next meet when i set a date for it Harry.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah it hurt Dean! I've had some great times with the car, meet some good friends and been to some fantastic places across europe in it. However the chance to buy a car that I've always adored turned up so I went away and had the heart vs head arguement with myself for a few weeks and to cut a long story short, heart knocked head the F out 

Am sooooo looking forward to getting my hands on it...roll on next month 

I don't think it's 100% confirmed that Harry is having it yet. Would be nice to see it go to a good home though and if he does buy it, well I can always pinch the keys while he's not looking and take it for a quick lap of the ind estate :chuckle:

Are you selling yours too Jon ?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Are you selling yours too Jon ?


Yes, you got PM!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done Giles I think it wont be too long before the skyline smile is back on you face, bigger than before if it all goes to plan :thumbsup:


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

G,

I can't believe it!!!!   : :sadwavey: :bawling:

Gotta be special this new one though. 

Still up for a shoot??
If its a 32 that is. Me and Ben don't mingle with 32+'s


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Scott said:


> Me and Ben don't mingle with 32+'s


I'll take that back. :nervous:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...I thought you might


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> LOL...I thought you might


You can go at the back though.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh mannnnnn . What have you done 

At least it still in the gtr forum and hope it does Harry well.

Come on man what you getting to replace her ?


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Must have hurt G! Still onwards and upwards. I can't wait till you bring this Renault 5 GT Turbo round. Amazed you've gone back to them but fair play..we always said the Dimma wide body kit would come back in fashion


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

*exclusive Giles' new car on road test...*


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Amazingly, if you scroll that pic up and down quickly it looks like G on the Nurburgring ...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

PMSL !

Malc, You've spoilt the surprise now


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

:chuckle:


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Lovely car, glad its gone to a good home as I certainly tried to buy it.:bawling::clap:

When does your 300zx arrive then G?:lamer:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Sent you a PM Rich.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Bajie said:


> Amazingly, if you scroll that pic up and down quickly it looks like G on the Nurburgring ...


And if you rotate it repeatidly through 360 degrees and shot "Oh God, Oh God, Oh God" it could be someone else going over the top of Eau Rouge ....:chuckle:



I'l be running along then ...:thumbsup:


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Never has one man expressed so intimately what it feels like to be on your way to wipe your pride and joy out. 'please no, please no'

I obviously forgot about this before getting in his car for my virgin lap of the 'ring. I had to look under the bonnet after and check for a briggs and stratton motor. Are you going to do stripes next time you go for the off-road route Ian? Actually, no need for stripes...think my Calvins were sporting a few after that 'detour' 

300ZX? Oooh..I briefly considered one of these about 9 years ago (lure of nigh on 300bhp and RWD). I then looked under the bonnet of one and ran away...
I reckon G's going American on us. He's going to turn up in a big wallowy pimped out caddy. Or maybe's he gone for a s/h Bentley and he's going to be throwing in some Fred Durst impersonations?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Congrats mate..... Can't wait to see what ever it is you've bought! :smokin:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i can't hold out anymore! G i can't beleve you'll soon be the owner of this awsome beast!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Andy, I believe it's true that you did the interior trim on this rascal?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

It's a proper piece of kit aint it....it's soooo fast the bonnet is on fire


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Lets not be so negative and take some positives from this car?

Maybe those bonnet trinkets are highly flammable and will help the car to achieve a satisfactory state of conflagration?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

If I saw the Chav pikey git that did that to the car I would have to take the time to swiftly kick him in the bolloxuke:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

surely this is a better picture?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> surely this is a better picture?


Not a better picture just one before the car was painted


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> Sent you a PM Rich.


Replied, no hard feelings at all dude.:thumbsup:

Why don't you cheer us all up by slapping up some of the best pics you have of the old girl? :clap:


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Sad eh Giles. I felt a bit like that seeing my LM drive away from me but hey ho life goes on and i'm sure your replacement will compensate for the loss albeit one of the specials posted up! 
See you at North Weald.


----------

